# I recently noticed a gammarus aka scud population in my tank and need advice



## efras (Nov 3, 2010)

So the other day i was doing my weekly water change, after i was finished i was taking the old water to dump when i noticed the scuds. I then checked my tank to notice that they are moving around in gravel. I have done allot of reading and found they really arent bad if you have fish that will eat them which leaves me to my question. My tank isa 50 gallon and has 10 cardinal tetras, 5 silver tip tetras a pleco (dont know what species) and a butterfly fish. i need a fish that will eat the scuds but not bother my tetras. i was told that kuhli loach would work but after i did some reading i found that they prob wouldnt although i would like it if they did so any one have any advice on what fish i can get to keep these guys under control. Or can anyone tell me how to get rid of them i forgot to add i have amano shrimp in the tank so copper wouldnt work


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea what a scud is (only heard of it in missile form). Off to google.


----------



## efras (Nov 3, 2010)

alright well I may have spelled it wrong but people use them to feed chiclids sometimes they look like mini shrimp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I know what they are but i have never heard of them in aquariums... They look like a cross between shrimp and centipede..


----------



## efras (Nov 3, 2010)

Ill try to get a pic up in the next day maybe I am wrong but also I noticed a bunch the other day but didnt see any last night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about them... Just be warned that they can eat plants.


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Sorry I can't help you with your question and instead I will answer your question with a question  I've acquired one scud when I went to my lfs to get water lettuce and since then it has become 3. I was just wondering if you would tell me if you got them all at once or they have bred really fast. I have them in a 10g so I don't want them to take over.


----------



## efras (Nov 3, 2010)

They bred really fast mine came in on some new plants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

Thanks..that's good to know..I have them with my RCS, ramshorns, and pond snails so I know none of them will keep them under control. They are very interesting to watch...like my dog, the have spontaneous jolts of energy and swim erratically.


----------

